# Updated Email for the home depot contract...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA read this crap I got via Email. This is one of the last few companies I got work from. Now home depot is stepping in and taking my job. I loooove how they're being selective in what type of working conditions they will work in.... Eliminating High Risk Neighborhoods and won't do homes which value isn't up to the current market average. LMFAO I would NEVER turn down a job in a high risk neighborhood for some nice house in a nice neighborhood. I would make sure BOTH jobs were done satisfactorily in a timely manor. According to this, the only work I'll get will be crack houses! F- a Home Depot
_________________________________________________________________

Home Depot Update

August 11, 2009

Dear Agent:

Premiere Asset Services is partnering with Home Depot in an effort to increase marketability and reduce marketing timeframes. Properties located in GA, CA, FL, MI and NC will be reviewed for participation in the Home Depot Express Repair process (carpet, paint, curb appeal).

If the properties are in high risk neighborhoods, are less than property value threshold, or you do not recommend them for participation due to other factors, we may decide not to have them participate in this process. However, assuming the property is a good candidate, paint, carpet; appliances and curb appeal updates will be initiated. Home Depot will also begin performing the trash-out and winterizing (if applicable). The Agent will still be responsible for securing the property and re-key. Even though the trash out and winterization will now be handled by Home Depot, you will still be responsible for completing these tasks in the Agent Portal once Home Depot completes the work.

An Express Renovation Authorization (ERA) form has been created and will be used on all properties in this program. This will allow you to work with Home Depot to replace carpet, paint and update front curb appeal immediately as long as they stay within our pricing limits. The pre-marketer will complete the ERA form once it has been agreed upon by the agent and the pre-marketer that repairs are needed. The work is expected to be completed in 7-10 business days therefore; this requires all utilities to be functional immediately in order to prevent delays in initiating these repairs.

After repairs have been completed, the invoice along with before and after photos should be uploaded in the Agent Portal. We ask that you take the same views for both before and after photos so the asset manager can compare actual work completed and easily identify the improvements. The asset manager will then instruct you to upload the completed "ERA" form and all related invoices to the agent portal using the 'Home Depot / ERA Services" payee. You are not to pay the invoice. In addition, we currently have a valid W9 on file for Home Depot therefore; you do not need to request a W9 from the contractor.

Please do not allow any work to be performed if there are property conditions that could damage our efforts or if there is more than $5,000 in hazard claimable damage. If either of these conditions exists, please contact the asset manager right away.

The listing agent should not show the property until all repairs have been completed.

If at any time you have any questions or concerns regarding this process, please contact your asset manager.

We appreciate your cooperation.

Sincerely,

Premiere Asset Services


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Well now lets promote unity and equal opportunity for all. If those from the so called riskier neighborhoods come into thier store, they sure think thier greenback count just the same as Donald Trump's would. Hmph!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aint that the truth! what my money doesn't spend just as well as someone who makes 100 thou plus a year..last time i checked all money was green ya know? and how do ppl actually expcet to get a neighboorhood turned around and up to par if they wont even take the time to go in. you can just sit there and dictate and point a finger, you have to get your hands dirty, incase they haven't noticed, there are alot alot alot more poor ppl then there are rich ppl in this world.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

to me, this is behind the scenes prejustice... this is not public knowledge. I will never shop at home depot again. they have now taken 3/4 of my income.


----------

